# Connecticut School Shooting



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

Sandy Hook Elementary School.

27 dead.
18 of those were children...

Why does this keep happening 
This has been reported to be the deadliest of US school shootings. It happened in a little town of Newtown, Connecticut. The sweep is still going on, but it looks like they found the alleged shooter (dead) along with two handguns at the scene.

  Source: LA Times


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2012)

Shirely a debate on rethinking the culture and accessibility on guns should actually happen?

Seriously the relative regularity this happens in the US is really ridiculous, no one's perfect but honestly. I guess the gun lobbying group will try to dismiss any discussion.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

I mean I like guns and stuff, but why people use them for killing others like this...

I mean drugs are illegal, but that doesn't keep them off the street. It's just sad.


----------



## Recorderdude (Dec 14, 2012)

there's always going to be one idiot to ruin anything for everyone else that acts responsibly with it, be it internet chat (child predators), weaponry (shootings like this) or even something as trivial as a cartoon (like that kid that killed himself after a character in naruto temporarily died).

If anything, this incident in particular should send out a red alert that schools are defenseless against people like this and should have either a safe place to dart to through safety instruction to all teachers and students or teachers that actually know how to handle a gun and end the carnage before it even begins. Taking away weapons only takes them away from the people that would protect themselves with them, since the criminals will just find some other way to get to them anyway. It's a sad state mankind is in, but better to accept it and be prepared than to deny it and be a victim.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

How many lives is it going to take until America realizes that it needs Gun Control?


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2012)

No disrespect guys but based from a position of observation, it just seems the US has a ridiculousness and unhealthy fixation on guns. The idea that the individual needs a gun to protect oneself seems an idea based out of anxiety and paranoia. I remember reading about the shooting that took place at the Batman premiere a few months ago, there were people with guns and they didn't want to take them out in case they were accused of being the shooter. So yeah, I'm not too convinced having a firearm will guarantee self-protection.

This is not to say a utopia where people don't shoot each other is possible and violent crime will be eradicated. However the US there really is a relatively regular number of these type of shootings. There was one at that Sikh temple recently, Columbine, Virginia Tech, Mumford and Delaware. And these are just off the top of my head. In comparison to the UK where we have pretty tight gun laws, there was Cumbria (2010) before that Dunblane (1996) (where teh aftermath led to tighter gun control) and Hungerford (1987).

I remember reading something there's like 90 guns to 100 people in the US. That's a fucking insane figure. I won't proclaim tighter gun control and shift in attitude regarding gun culture will magically stop violent crime but there's nothing to suggest it would make things worse.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> something there's like 90 guns to 100 people in the US.


 
...In my house hold alone, there are over 20 some guns. Im (obviously) in favor of guns, honestly. But there need to be tighter restrictions or more intelligent use...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Tragic story, not much else to say about it. Within 15 minutes of the story breaking there was like 5 people posting about it on Facbeook. Social networking, eh?

But yeah let's not turn this into a gun control circlewank and focus on the tragedy at hand and give our condolences.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 14, 2012)

Recorderdude said:


> there's always going to be one idiot to ruin anything for everyone else that acts responsibly with it, be it internet chat (child predators), weaponry (shootings like this) or even something as trivial as a cartoon (like that kid that killed himself after a character in naruto temporarily died).
> 
> If anything, this incident in particular should send out a red alert that schools are defenseless against people like this and should have either a safe place to dart to through safety instruction to all teachers and students or teachers that actually know how to handle a gun and end the carnage before it even begins. Taking away weapons only takes them away from the people that would protect themselves with them, since the criminals will just find some other way to get to them anyway. It's a sad state mankind is in, but better to accept it and be prepared than to deny it and be a victim.


 
This argument would be more sound, if there was more gun violence in even the US' neighbor, Canada.
Shit like this does NOT happen in Canada. Not even nearly as much, or as bad. Sure, shit happens, but there's a reason Canada is a hell of a lot more peaceful.
Just a quick example but en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_shooting 
That list alone shows a staggering difference in violent acts. But even just in general, it's a lot more shocking to hear about gun violence in Canada. It just doesn't happen anywhere near as often.
The world needs gun control, not surplussing guns and getting them into the hands of every man, woman and child...that's just retarded.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Tragic story, not much else to say about it. Within 15 minutes of the story breaking there was like 5 people posting about it on Facbeook. Social networking, eh?
> 
> But yeah let's not turn this into a gun control circlewank and focus on the tragedy at hand and give our condolences.


Guild is right, and I'd rather keep this focused on the families and victims of the shooting, not your immediate reaction to gun control. Thanks.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 14, 2012)

Its interesting to be able to come here and see where you guys are from and see how your location impacts your responses to events


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2012)

inb4 a stupid post that tries to be funn... DAMMIT ALANJOHN!

Anyways, this is horrible. I mean, I'll be honest, it may sound heartless, but when it comes to say a college shooting or something similar, it doesn't bug me that much. But these are just kids. That's the lowest of the low. I mean, at least when it comes to college or highschool kids, they kind of got to live their life. But these are just children who are just starting. How big of a coward do you have to be to shoot elementary school kids?

And before I get gangbanged in here because of my thoughts... keep in mind, when it comes to war and Canadian soldiers going to war and dying and shit, I don't care that much either. Hell even when people in my school go missing or end up dying, I don't care that much. So it's nothing against a certain age group or such, it's just the whole young kids thing is what gets to me the worst.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2012)

School shootings are tragic, but the fact that someone would actually shoot up an elementary school is beyond wrong.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Come on dude.
> Seriously? Video games? What if I told you violence was invented before video games?
> 
> Please, this is a serious matter.


No, before Video Games there was TV.
And before that there was Rock.
Don't worry, we'll always find something to blame.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

God, I feel so terrible for those families...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

This isn't the time for your shitposts AJ. Promptly fuck off.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> This isn't the time for your shitposts AJ. Promptly fuck off.


Thank you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> How many lives is it going to take until America realizes that it needs Gun Control?


Let me know when criminals start to obey gun control laws. Guns don't kill people, people kill people.  Guns don't kill any more than spoons make people fat. People have a right to defend themselves against gun-wielding douchebags, and I don't care as long as they're responsible and have a CWP.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Let me know when criminals start to obey gun control laws. Guns don't kill people, people kill people. Guns don't kill any more than spoons make people fat. People have a right to defend themselves against gun-wielding douchebags, and I don't care as long as they're responsible and have a CWP.


This is not a thread to discuss gun control, ok. Elsewhere if you please. 
Thanks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> This is not a thread to discuss gun control, ok. Elsewhere if you please.
> Thanks.


I'm not the one who mentioned it in the first place. 

I hope this gun-wielding sod burns in hell.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 14, 2012)

He shot his own mom too..


----------



## nando (Dec 14, 2012)

that's just awful. how can people be so detached to end the lives of others?


----------



## PyroSpark (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't imagine what the families feel like...


----------



## Engert (Dec 14, 2012)

This happened not too far from where I live. 
One of my co-workers friends lost his son. 
Emigre, I don't think the issue here is guns as the media will try to spin it. It's just the culture, which unfortunately will not change. Because guns exist in the ghettos of Brazil where 10 year old kids are armed but they don't go ahead and commit mass-murders.


----------



## kupo3000 (Dec 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Come on dude.
> Seriously? Video games? What if I told you violence was invented before video games?
> 
> Please, this is a serious matter.


 
AJ is just being sarcastic because Fox News are actually saying that nonsense at this very moment.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2012)

Engert said:


> This happened not too far from where I live.
> One of my co-workers friends lost his son.
> Emigre, I don't think the issue here is guns as the media will try to spin it. It's just the culture, which unfortunately will not change. Because guns exist in the ghettos of Brazil where 10 year old kids are armed but they don't go ahead and commit mass-murders.


There are very tight restrictions on firearms in Brazil. Yes, there are illegal guns, but American school shootings are never carried out by gangbangers with illegal weapons (which are mostly used against other criminals). They're pretty much always legally owned guns, people with relatively clean criminal records and those without the criminal connections to obtain an illegal arsenal of these types. It's a bit of a cop out to try and blame culture in my opinion, a way of dodging an uncomfortable correlation.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

Can we PLEASE keep the gun control discussion somewhere else.


----------



## Engert (Dec 14, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> It's a bit of a cop out to try and blame culture in my opinion, a way of dodging an uncomfortable correlation.


 
It's typical is U.S. to always blame someone or something about these issues. Kind of like Fox news is doing right now. Blaming it on videogames or other nonsense.
But it will take a lot more courage to accept things that are never accepted and never will.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Last time I checked our culture didn't exactly endorse killing 18 children and 9 other people.

Also "video games or other nonsense" are technically part of our culture.


----------



## Engert (Dec 14, 2012)

It's not about endorsing McGuild. C'mon.
Nobody is saying that. It's too long of a discussion to have here which in the end will not change anything.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

Video games are not categorized under American Culture. It's universial.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Engert said:


> It's not about endorsing McGuild. C'mon.
> Nobody is saying that. It's too long of a discussion to have here which in the end will not change anything.


 
You said "The reason he shot up this school was because of our culture" which is basically the same as "Our culture promotes school shooting."

Sorry for drawing a perfectly logical conclusion to your outrageous theory.


----------



## Engert (Dec 14, 2012)

I am officially out of this discussion now because as usual you guys always miss the point here.

If you are interested to know why, then open another thread so we can talk there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Engert said:


> I am officially out of this discussion now.


 
Thank fucking god.

Now we can actually get back to properly leaving our condolences.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 14, 2012)

And now after an awful, terrible tragedy, the scapegoating comes.

Can't we just focus on the victims before pointing fingers?


----------



## dronesplitter (Dec 14, 2012)

Terrible tragedy. This stuff shouldn't happen but society has to encourage young people and promote a healthy outlook on life and the problems one faces in life. Whatever the shooter's problems were, he has ruined many lives and innocent families pay the price. Sad, just so sad but we all have to go on and do what it takes to prevent such instances in the future.


----------



## WolfSpider (Dec 14, 2012)

Just very sad, I don't understand why someone would do this, especially at an elementary school.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 14, 2012)

This is all too relevant again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Personally I don't think it's a problem with guns as much as it is a problem with the society and its approach towards guns as well as the education children receive concerning firearms. Do note that there are gun enthusiasts all around the world and yet rarely do we hear about school shootings outside of the U.S. The frequency of such happenings is directly proportional to the way people percieve guns, clearly there's something wrong with the U.S approach towards them, as well as the channels of distribution. People often like to pass judgement and simply push the blame on guns themselves, but it's not the guns that kill people all by themselves - it's the person who pulls the trigger, and it's that person we should focus on.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Sandy Hook Elementary School.
> 
> 27 dead.
> 18 of those were children...
> ...


 


I was just about to post a thread about this but ahh you beat me to it, very sad indeed. i mean 20 children dead? good lord........

This makes you think should there be tougher gun laws?? there already tough as it is though.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 14, 2012)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> I was just about to post a thread about this but ahh you beat me to it, very sad indeed. i mean 20 children dead? good lord........


Ironically enough, I was about to post that the total death toll was 26, not 27. Sadly, 20 children died. I give my condolences out to whoever has lost a loved one today.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Ironically enough, I was about to post that the total death toll was 26, not 27. Sadly, 20 children died. I give my condolences out to whoever has lost a loved one today.


 


Actually the total total of deaths are 28, abc news and cbs news confirmed this. 20 children, 6 adults, 1 gunman and a deceased man in another area may or may not believed to be adam lanza...the brother of the shooter.


----------



## tatripp (Dec 14, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> How many lives is it going to take until America realizes that it needs Gun Control?


I don't think gun control is the answer. Trying to control guns won't get them out of the hands of criminals. This person could have easily built pipe bombs and used those or some other terrible weapon. I think we need a change within our culture.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 14, 2012)

I just feel completely sad about this. R.I.P guys


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 14, 2012)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Actually the total total of deaths are 28, abc news and cbs news confirmed this. 20 children, 6 adults, 1 gunman and a deceased man in another area may or may not believed to be adam lanza...the brother of the shooter.


Wouldn't count the gunman, someone like him is a heartless inhuman....thing. The brother, now I did not know that.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 14, 2012)

Just for you guys to know I give my sincere condolences to the families and loved ones of the victims. I acknowledge the fact that this is a huge tragedy to all of those people, and my heart is with them right now.

Also, my two posts in the first page of this thread were pure sarcasm and are not supposed to be taken seriously. I am deeply sorry if I hurt someone's feelings by those posts.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Wouldn't count the gunman, someone like him is a heartless inhuman....thing. The brother, now I did not know that.


 


The images that have poured in all over the internet from this really is just heartbreaking, just a hanus..HANUS CRIME!!!!!!!

I have much respect for the president now not that i had'nt already! after watching that speech of his and seeing him shedding tears makes me proud to live in the USA.


----------



## tenkai (Dec 14, 2012)

This is truly a tragedy. I was just hearing about it just a couple of minutes ago. Why do people have to continuously kill, when will the bloodshed end. It's just so sad..My condolences to the families that lost their loved ones to this horrible event. BTW to the people mentioning gun control, I have to agree with tatripp and say that gun control isn't the answer. Also guns don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Wouldn't count the gunman, someone like him is a heartless inhuman....thing.


I wouldn't say that. We don't know if he was in some sort of terrible mental state or not. He could of had a psychological disorder that was driving him insane. The actions he committed were tragic, but he is still a human being, mentally stable or not (I'm not saying which one as I have no idea). I give my prayers out to him as well as giving my condolences and prayers out to the families and people close to the ones who lost their lives.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 14, 2012)

tatripp said:


> I don't think gun control is the answer. Trying to control guns won't get them out of the hands of criminals. This person could have easily built pipe bombs and used those or some other terrible weapon. I think we need a change within our culture.


You guys are missing the point about gun control. I believe that the main factor with this is the fact that guns are SO easily accessible in the US and that anyone can quite easily just decide to shoot someone and make it happen within such a short space of time.

I mean, if I wanted to, I can gradually stockpile explosive material and detonate a large bomb in a city centre, but that requires time, planning and forward thinking. The same thing here in the UK (due to our strict gun laws), I cannot easily obtain a gun from my house or a friend.

Now anyone can have a few moments of madness, depression or a bad day, (as the majority of these 'killers' are NOT hell-bent criminals) and when guns are so easily to hand as they are in the US it is VERY easy to forget all sense of right and wrong, think "screw the consequences, what do I have to lose?" and simply go out and murder people, often taking your own life afterwards. If the gun laws are tightened these situations would undoubtedly drastically drop in numbers, the only few that remain would be from truly disturbed people or terrorists that plan weeks, months (or even years) in advance for some political or similar gain.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 14, 2012)

God Bless the children and other victims R.I.P.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2012)

I always think about what would have happened if someone had the balls to carry and actually use a weapon against people like this. I know if I were to get a hidden handgun license I'd carry all over the place. See that sign that says no carry? Yeah fuck that sign, because people who might shoot up the place will be ignoring it as well. Laws are for law abiding citizens, and people who abide by these laws have no protection against the wackos and bastards of society. Meanwhile if I were to break the law and actually be carrying, I might be able to save a whole bunch of lives. If I go to jail for breaking the law, so be it. I'll be able to sleep at night because I know I saved at least one life.

If we were to change gun control over to yearly psyche evaluations we could prevent some of these tragedies. I for one would be glad to submit myself to a yearly psyche eval to keep my guns. Me being Bi-Polar and all, I hate it when I have an episode (been episode free for almost six years) since I generally can't remember what happened after the fact.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 14, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> You guys are missing the point about gun control. I believe that the main factor with this is the fact that guns are SO easily accessible in the US and that anyone can quite easily just decide to shoot someone and make it happen within such a short space of time.
> 
> I mean, if I wanted to, I can gradually stockpile explosive material and detonate a large bomb in a city centre, but that requires time, planning and forward thinking. The same thing here in the UK (due to our strict gun laws), I cannot easily obtain a gun from my house or a friend.
> 
> Now anyone can have a few moments of madness, depression or a bad day, (as the majority of these 'killers' are NOT hell-bent criminals) and when guns are so easily to hand as they are in the US it is VERY easy to forget all sense of right and wrong, think "screw the consequences, what do I have to lose?" and simply go out and murder people, often taking your own life afterwards. If the gun laws are tightened these situations would undoubtedly drastically drop in numbers, the only few that remain would be from truly disturbed people or terrorists that plan weeks, months (or even years) in advance for some political or similar gain.


Think you quoted the wrong post, we were talking about death toll.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Think you quoted the wrong post, we were talking about death toll.


Lol yeah thanks.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 14, 2012)

If the guy didn't like his mother, he could've just moved out. He's over 18, and can move away instead of killing her. Damn, that dude is sick.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 15, 2012)

I know you all have already seen this but i just wanted to post it up so everyone can see it http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/hearts-broken-today-obama-article-1.1220444.


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 15, 2012)

I was at the gym when this came on the news. I looked at the tv during my break between sets and saw the headline. I almost started crying so I hurried on with my workout and left. I can't take things like this, especially when children are involved.

My prayers go out to all of their families.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 15, 2012)

tatripp said:


> I don't think gun control is the answer. Trying to control guns won't get them out of the hands of criminals. This person could have easily built pipe bombs and used those or some other terrible weapon. I think we need a change within our culture.


So... just because he could conceivably obtained another weapon he should have relatively easy access to a slightly less terrible one? Not how it works.

In Britain you need very specific licenses to hold a firearm and then its only specific firearms (to my knowledge). I've never looked into it but I think it takes a bit to get a hunting rifle here. No automatic weapons, no pistols. It doesn't make it impossible to get a gun by any means but it does make it harder. Its very rare we hear of things like this.

Its always possible to make homemade bombs or weapons but making it a lot harder is a step in the right direction. People in the USA keep pointing at that "Right to Bear Arms" clause in the Constitution its to preserve the ability to form citizen militias. I don't think we really need that now. Problem is that the cat is already well out of the bag for you guys. Trying to get that thing back in is nigh on impossible.


----------



## Gagarin (Dec 15, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> This argument would be more sound, if there was more gun violence in even the US' neighbor, Canada.
> Shit like this does NOT happen in Canada. Not even nearly as much, or as bad. Sure, shit happens, but there's a reason Canada is a hell of a lot more peaceful.
> Just a quick example but en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_shooting
> That list alone shows a staggering difference in violent acts. But even just in general, it's a lot more shocking to hear about gun violence in Canada. It just doesn't happen anywhere near as often.
> The world needs gun control, not surplussing guns and getting them into the hands of every man, woman and child...that's just retarded.


 
How about taping killing, dismembering the dead body, having sex with torso, and sending body parts to government officials?
Luka Magnotta
How about decapitating a person , cannibalizing him in the bus?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Tim_McLean

Canada is the second largest country in the world, not populated and weird people are there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 15, 2012)

Is this really turning into a dick measuring contest to see who has the most fucked up murders in their country?

Really?

_Really?_


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 15, 2012)

Before I get any negative resentment towards me. Let just say that the US only impose to use guns to protect the ones you love (Family, Friends, and close relatives). In this case all the other shootings have happened due to the lack of sympathizing for one another. I don't need to go into details about this article, I personally feel this reckless and trigger-happy incidents will continue regardless of the sentimental thoughts, deep insights, and hopeful prevention.


----------



## Gagarin (Dec 15, 2012)

I just want to post how nonsense that argument is. Brevik mass killing in Norway, Bieslan children school shooting in Russia.
All these shootings were not so news worthy (some people here in US never heard about them) as "another mass shooting in US".


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

Gagarin said:


> I just want to post how nonsense that argument is. Brevik mass killing in Norway, Bieslan children school shooting in Russia.


So you have two cases outside of the U.S that you can think of - shall we start enumerating U.S cases now to show how futile your counter is?

The frequency of shootings within the U.S is far larger compared to any other country on Earth that's not in a state of war and isn't a third-world country.


----------



## Gagarin (Dec 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> So you have two cases outside of the U.S that you can think of - shall we start enumerating U.S cases now to show how futile your counter is?
> 
> The frequency of shootings within the U.S is far larger compared to any other country on Earth that's not in a state of war and isn't a third-world country.


 
These were only examples to show that sick people live everywhere. I agree that US has the biggest number of that type of cases, thank to easy access of guns, however it is not exclusively reason.
I just want to mention Mexico and their drug wars.
Hells said that shit happens in US only.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 15, 2012)

Just a few notes:


Can we please stop making this into some anti-America jerkfest? I get it, we're not perfect, but to go "OH CANADA/NATION X IS SO MUCH BETTER" is just really quite obnoxious. We're a bit of an oddity on the world stage, we get it, but we're still a good people.
Gun control - Arguably you could say at this point, gun control wouldn't change much. If you said all civilian firearms are now banned, what would happen? What would happen to all the guns already floating around? It's reasonable to make an argument like Prohibition: as the act becomes criminal, the instances grow. More outlawed guns just means more illegal guns. If I had really had the motivation to commit such an atrocious act, I'd have the motivation to get an illegal gun. At this point in our history, guns are so ingrained that outlawing it would be for the worst. There's already a fair amount of regulation in place to protect on guns. In New Jersey at least, it's quite a pain. I'm sure the more blue states are in the same boat.
EDIT: Continuing on gun control, think of guns like marijuana or prostitution. Arguably by legalizing it, you gain more control over it. With pot, for example, people could get it from a reputable source, regulated by federal regulations, at an appropriate age, and the government would get a piece. With prostitution, you see legalized prostitution is a lot safer. Legal prostitutes follow strict health codes, are treated well, and you can enforce your regulations. With guns, reasonably it's the same thing. Instead of 100% of guns in the US being obtained with no regulations, some of them will be regulated. If you want a gun nowadays for non-criminal purposes, you now can go "Well, I have to take these courses, get this license, etc." In those courses, you're trained to use the weapon effectively, safely, and are taught crucial aspects of gun control. A legal gun owner is a safer gun owner. Without all that, you can go down the street to a shady dealer, buy a weapon, and not get any of that proper training (not training to kill, training to be safe) or teachings.
I do feel that just putting politics on this case is really sickening. In the end, something terrible happened, innocent people died. Instead of saying "Wow, that's terrible, let's support the victims" we're already jumping onto the "tomorrow's reheated news" segment. The same thing happened with Columbine, Virginia Tech, etc. It feels so much is taken away from actually caring about the victims of the case to just construct it into a crude soapbox to give your speech. Can we, for once, just realize something shit happened and mourn them instead of pointing fingers?
In my opinion, it's not guns that are at fault. It was a psycho. If you have the intent to murder 20 children and 7 others, then it's not guns that are at fault. It's being a fucking looney.
Overall, a tragedy that of course just gets basically propped into some other argument. A spokesman for the White House, on asked whether gun control would be looked at more closely now, said something along the lines of "Today's not the day for that question." I think we can all just stop using this case for our own personal agendas and realize that today, families became smaller. Instead of using their tragedy for your shlock, let them mourn.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Can we PLEASE keep the gun control discussion somewhere else.


 
I hear you , and so does everyone else ,but your op did ask "why does this keep happening" which invited the comments.

Its a tragic event , and deepest condolences goes out to the parents of the children we have lost , i as a parent couldnt imagine how it would feel and god hope i dont ever have too.  

im with emigres thoughts tbh , so i wont bang on about the gun issue.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Can we PLEASE keep the gun control discussion somewhere else.


We actually have a dedicated thread for that now, so I second your motion.



Gagarin said:


> These were only examples to show that sick people live everywhere. I agree that US has the biggest number of that type of cases, thank to easy access of guns, however it is not exclusively reason.
> I just want to mention Mexico and their drug wars.
> Hells said that shit happens in US only.


 
Oh, I see. Excuse me, I misinterpreted your point.


----------



## Magsor (Dec 15, 2012)

Where's all the love tempers?
It is very sad indeed. That's all I can say.


----------



## ninten360 (Dec 15, 2012)

as much as we debate of gun control over tragedies like these, i'm surprise nobody brings up the issue about mental illness. Think about it, the people that commit these crimes were probably the most psychologically sick people imaginable and hardly anyone ever talks about how we're treating people with mental issues in this country

Think about the shooter from Virgina Tech, if you read the history on that kid you'd know there were so many red flags that you'd have to wonder why he didn't do it sooner, or better yet *why* *didn't anyone pay attention to those warning signs*


cause if we payed attention more about how to stop crazy people getting a hold guns rather then stop anyone from getting a hold guns, this debate wouldn't be that much of an issue


----------



## Gagarin (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe because of politeness we tend not to judge other people?
You are right, you hear about cinema shooting, subway pushing, Tuscan shooting...
But to be honest, take a look at YouTube, facebook, or walk into Wal-mart. You will see a lot of people who qualify for mental help.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 15, 2012)

ninten360 said:


> as much as we debate of gun control over tragedies like these, i'm surprise nobody brings up the issue about mental illness. Think about it, the people that commit these crimes were probably the most psychologically sick people imaginable and hardly anyone ever talks about how we're treating people with mental issues in this country
> 
> Think about the shooter from Virgina Tech, if you read the history on that kid you'd know there were so many red flags that you'd have to wonder why he didn't do it sooner, or better yet *why* *didn't anyone pay attention to those warning signs*
> 
> ...



This goes to prove my theory that Virgina Tech shooting, those individuals didn't have any friends nor people to care for them. Going back to this topic, guns were built to boast about protection and power. Guns used by a weak-minded fool, will only use the tool to show what its meant to do, to instill fear among the people and cause an incident to happen.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just gained a fuckton of respect for Guild, and lost almost all for nearly everyone else in this thread. This is a truly horrific tragedy, and a reminder that we have a long way to go in our climb from the swamps to the stars...

May these people get the best help they can as they attempt to rebuild their lives, and may the rest of our world be motivated to take a step forward in doing whatever it takes to make certain that a massacre of innocent children NEVER occurs again.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Dec 15, 2012)

It's sad that this thread has turned into some anti-american rant. Yea, our country isn't perfect, yours isn't either, so get off your high-horse please.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 15, 2012)

just shooting kids is just so messed up how old were these kids? kids should never die like this i mean jeezzzz.... i was hoping the bastard who shot himself would of gotten the cold stone justice of the law... but i guess not... still it's not guys it's not right just focus on the talk about this no more anti-usa bullshit gun control stuff yeah i saw a little bit of this on the news today but i was helping my mom with stuff so i could not watch it and yeah i did see the obama cry on the TV. if someone every goes into a freaking day care and shoots baby's i swear to god the bastard had better get some bone cold justice up his ass for good!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 15, 2012)

my condolences to the families.

my suggestion to temp; this is a very sensitive topic and many a times it gets out of hand with anger and what not. consider closing the thread sooner so that it does not get disrespectful.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> my condolences to the families.
> 
> my suggestion to temp; this is a very sensitive topic and many a times it gets out of hand with anger and what not. consider closing the thread sooner so that it does not get disrespectful.


 
Why? So far the thread is going along just fine. And besides, there's nothing stopping mods from either closing the thread when its get bad, or just hand out bans/warnings. Afterall, every single apple thread turns bad.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Dec 15, 2012)

Barbarism.
For the love of god, think of the parents.
A few more days to Christmas, I bet they wrapped the presents they were going to exchange, not knowing that those gifts might never get unwrapped.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2012)

How one gets the guns isn't the issue, how responsible guns are used however, is the real issue. If people would be responsible and not be f***ing psychopaths about them, we wouldn't have this issue. Guns don't kill people, people do. What next, should we ban knives? They're capable of killing people, too. What about banning cars? Should we ban spoons because they make people fat?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> How one gets the guns isn't the issue, how responsible guns are used however, is the real issue. If people would be responsible and not psychopaths about them, we wouldn't have this issue. Guns don't kill people, people do. What next, should we ban knives? They're capable of killing people, too. What about banning cars? Should we ban spoons because they make people fat?









fyi: you kinda just repeated your first post on the first page.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> fyi: you kinda just repeated your first post on the first page.


 
He's gonna burn in hell, I hope this sodding murderer does.  Mental issues or not, he was a psycho and deserves to burn.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 15, 2012)

I know I'm not the first to say that incidents like this do not personally affect me.

That does not, however, stop me from being horrified and shocked at the violence that occurs in every day society, and how things like this happen in the first place.  Nobody deserves to die like that, kids don't deserve to be killed or put through that emotional trauma.  They're barely out of their fucking diapers, for christ's sake.  These kids are going to grow up with the memory of their friends being shot executioner style; one moment they're in class learning simple math and vocabulary, and the next their entire life is turned upside down.  These kids don't have the mental and emotional facilities to deal with this sort of thing yet, I can only hope that some of them are too young to understand and be truly affected by it like some other older kids in the school will be.

If you hate life, hate the world, and hate the people around you that much, take yourself out back and just do it if you're going to do something. Over and done with, just like that, nobody is hurt physically except for one person, and it's not gonna hurt for long.  Don't fucking drag other people that you don't even know into it, little kids that can't even form a well structured sentence yet, they're not who your fucking problem is with. What's even more sickening is how, according to what I heard, the kids were killed executioner style like that.  He didn't just walk into the school and open up, he fucking targeted and intentionally murdered these people.

I wouldn't wish this on anyone.  My thoughts go out to the families affected by this.

And one last thing - there's a lot of things in life I don't believe in.  Some sort of after life, heaven and hell, I can't say I really believe in it.  But if there is, then there's a special place in hell for people like this.  If there is, I hope they spend the rest of eternity suffering with the weight of their actions upon them.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 15, 2012)

I was enjoying finally finishing finals, then I read this. What can I even say? What can anyone say? ...I think I'll just let my silence speak on this one.


----------



## shortz1994 (Dec 15, 2012)

i'm a grown man (pushing 40.). an i started to cry, just for the fact my 3 boys are the age of these victims.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 15, 2012)

My condolences to the families and friends of the victims who are suffering today. hopefully some good will come of this and we in this country can begin to have a national discussion on mental health and not sweep it under the rug. With that said, the United States has become a very scary place to live. It's one thing to be a poor person of color and have to worry about the law, law makers and private owned prisons creating bullshit reasons to lock you up but its hard to walk around and not wonder if you're going to be shot today. As a victim of a armed home invasion, I can tell you that i think about that shit every day and barely sleep at night. Some days i feel like ending it and offing myself. Its only because my wife loves me so much and that I love her that i try to overcome this stuff but yes, for being a land of the free, this country is just damn scary.


----------



## broitsak (Dec 15, 2012)

This is quite sad to hear. I hope the parents will be able to overcome this tragedy. May God help them.
In my religion, children who are not yet capable of realizing their sins will be going to heaven. But as for the man who shot the children, he for sure will be going to hell. I don't know how anybody with a heart could shoot little kids, even if mentally disabled. I heard there was an alarm or button at the school door, and it must be rung to get permission to enter. The people don't know how he got in.
I'm sorry for anybody here whose children were victims. 
I don't want to bring up religious acts or anything, just saying.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 15, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> This is quite sad to hear. I hope the parents will be able to overcome this tragedy. May God help them.
> In my religion, children who are not yet capable of realizing their sins will be going to heaven. But as for the man who shot the children, he for sure will be going to hell. I don't know how anybody with a heart could shoot little kids, even if mentally disabled. I heard there was an alarm or button at the school door, and it must be rung to get permission to enter. The people don't know how he got in.
> I'm sorry for anybody here whose children were victims.
> I don't want to bring up religious acts or anything, just saying.


 

If I remember correctly, the shooter's mother was a teacher at the school. If that's the case he might have gained entry via the guise of "visiting his mother". This situation is sad and shameful. I cant imagine the pain these people are going through


----------



## tatripp (Dec 15, 2012)

Although I disagree completely with what you said, I'm not going to argue on this forum; it just doesn't seem appropriate or respectful. 
We really need to look at this incident and realize how much we take for granted our family and friends. Always try to treat people with kindness because you  never know when that person will be taken from your life forever.


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Dec 15, 2012)

first off- my condolences to the families
im speechless and words cant describe how i feel. all i can say is whats next!? Is some sicko going to go into a hospital and kill all the newborn babies and doctors!?
to be honest i dont know how we can prevent this-people are very determined and that can be a good and bad thing....


----------



## Chary (Dec 15, 2012)

...I can't describe how horrible this is. The murderer was a sick, sick man for doing this to innocent children, children who probably didn't even understand what was going on.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 15, 2012)

tatripp said:


> Although I disagree completely with what you said, I'm not going to argue on this forum; it just doesn't seem appropriate or respectful.
> We really need to look at this incident and realize how much we take for granted our family and friends. Always try to treat people with kindness because you never know when that person will be taken from your life forever.


 

Who do you disagree with? maybe you should quote the person you are replying to so that we are not confused when we're reding your reply to another's post.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 15, 2012)

Chary said:


> ...I can't describe how horrible this is. The murderer was a sick, sick man for doing this to innocent children, children who probably didn't even understand what was going on.


 
I hope they didn't and that they continue not to, if that's the case.  Nobody deserves to be robbed of their innocence that severely at that young an age.  I hope that the youngest ones in there will grow up, forgetting the majority of the incident except for "a bad thing happened in kindergarten and some people got really really hurt".  Not that those who were killed need to be forgotten, but for the kids to grow as normal a life as they can at this point.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 15, 2012)

Talking about school shootings is a good way to ensure that more happen. You're turning psychos into heroes in the mind of other potential psychos.

Look at the French revolution. Back when they started guillotine-ing people all the time there was a guy named Jean-Paul Marat who wrote a newspaper called "The Friend of the People", in which he'd call out enemies of the people. People against the killings, known as terror, had Charlotte Corday kill Marat. She was executed and Marat was basically turned into the god of the revolution.

When people die and their face is everywhere, they become idolized by similar people.


----------



## tatripp (Dec 16, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Who do you disagree with? maybe you should quote the person you are replying to so that we are not confused when we're reding your reply to another's post.


Yep.. my bad.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 16, 2012)

Why do people do this in the first place? Who the fuck would enjoy murdering children? These are 4-6 year old children that you killed, they barely got to know the world. What the fuck causes the mentality of a person to be so mind-fuckingly screwed up to enjoy slaughtering 4-6 year olds?


----------



## smile72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tragic...but this won't change gun control....especially in America where the NRA resides.....I wish the best for the families of the victims and the victims.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Why do people do this in the first place? Who the fuck would enjoy murdering children? These are 4-6 year old children that you killed, they barely got to know the world. What the fuck causes the mentality of a person to be so mind-fuckingly screwed up to enjoy slaughtering 4-6 year olds?


Serial killers, mass murderers, spree killers, etc... they hurt them for pleasure....I know I've talked to people like that when I was dealing with my confirmation requirements.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 16, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Serial killers, mass murderers, spree killers, etc... they hurt them for pleasure....I know I've talked to people like that when I was dealing with my confirmation requirements.


 
Like I said, 


Punyman said:


> What the fuck causes the mentality of a person to be so mind-fuckingly screwed up to enjoy slaughtering 4-6 year olds?


----------



## smile72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Like I said,


Pleasure...mainly...but also trying to hurt someone, an example would be when a husband murders his own/wife's children to get back at her. In this case though I think he was trying to get back at his mother or he was looking for attention....


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Pleasure...mainly..


I think he's asking something more along the lines of what causes the pleasure? How/why would someone find pleasure in doing something so terrible?


----------



## smile72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I think he's asking something more along the lines of what causes the pleasure? How/why would someone find pleasure in doing something so terrible?


Sexual pleasure...pleasure in the pain of hurting others...pleasure in the possibility of fame from the incident; there are many forms of pleasure.


----------



## broitsak (Dec 16, 2012)

Y'know, this could be because of the whole "2012" thing. People say we're going to die this Friday, so they just go and do stupid stuff.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 16, 2012)

Spoiler: Morgan Freeman's take on the situation:



You want to know "why." This may sound cynical, but here's why.

It's because of the way the media reports it. Flip on the news and watch how we treat the Batman theater shooter and the Oregon mall shooter like celebrities. Dylan Klebold and Eric Harris are household names, but do you know the name of a single *victim* of Columbine? Disturbed people who would otherwise just off themselves in their basements see the news and want to top it by doing something worse, and going out in a memorable way. Why a grade school? Why children? Because he'll be remembered as a horrible monster, instead of a sad nobody.

CNN's article says that if the body count "holds up", this will rank as the second deadliest shooting behind Virginia Tech, as if statistics somehow make one shooting worse than another. Then they post a video interview of third-graders for all the details of what they saw and heard while the shootings were happening. Fox News has plastered the killer's face on all their reports for hours. Any articles or news stories yet that focus on the victims and ignore the killer's identity? None that I've seen yet. Because they don't sell. So congratulations, sensationalist media, you've just lit the fire for someone to top this and knock off a day care center or a maternity ward next.

You can help by forgetting you ever read this man's name, and remembering the name of at least one victim. You can help by donating to mental health research instead of pointing to gun control as the problem. You can help by turning off the news.







​


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2012)

i'm an atheist, but i so wish theirs a hell right now.

good post densetsu.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Y'know, this could be because of the whole "2012" thing. People say we're going to die this Friday, so they just go and do stupid stuff.


 
You go skydiving or make love on a mountain top for this "end of the world" thing. You certainly don't go "YOLO" and shoot up a school.


----------



## broitsak (Dec 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You go skydiving or make love on a mountain top for this "end of the world" thing. You certainly don't go "YOLO" and shoot up a school.


Anything is possible ._.


----------



## aalokishere (Dec 16, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Anything is possible ._.


NO man. Guild is right. What happened for whatever the cause was just wrong.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 16, 2012)

Fucking idiot yanks with their second amendment "rights". Why does any private individual need an "assault" weapon? The clue is right there in the name, and it's not called a "defense" weapon you'll notice.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Dec 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Sandy Hook Elementary School.
> 
> 27 dead.
> 18 of those were children...
> ...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

Smuff said:


> Fucking idiot yanks with their second amendment "rights". Why does any private individual need an "assault" weapon? The clue is right there in the name, and it's not called a "defense" weapon you'll notice.



Oh shit. I forgot how perfect your country is.


----------



## WolfSpider (Dec 17, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: Morgan Freeman's take on the situation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that he never said that, most likely a hoax.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

Smuff said:


> Fucking idiot yanks with their second amendment "rights". Why does any private individual need an "assault" weapon? The clue is right there in the name, and it's not called a "defense" weapon you'll notice.


 
Ah yes, the rest of the world shines with their circlewanking over how horrible America is.

We're not perfect but to call us "fucking idiot yanks" as a whole is pretty fucking retarded.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

WolfSpider said:


> I've heard that he never said that, most likely a hoax.


It doesn't matter _who_ said it.

The point of the message is the same.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> It doesn't matter _who_ said it.
> 
> The point of the message is the same.


 I wholeheartedly agree with that statement, Densetsu.

For the record though, Mr. Freeman did not in fact say that, according to Snopes (which I trust as a source of debunking rumors).  Read here for a few of the rumors and whether they're true or not - http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/newtown.asp


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You go skydiving or make love on a mountain top for this "end of the world" thing. You certainly don't go "YOLO" and shoot up a school.


 
Ugh I hate it when people say "YOLO". I always respond with a slap to their face and say "FISH... Fuck It, Shit Happens".

Anyways, I agree with Morgan Freeman, I swear that man is THE God.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess if someone hadn't lied about that coming from Morgan Freeman it wouldn't have spread as far. Everyone likes to say "I agree with Morgan Freeman" more than "I agree with the guy who put this on his Facebook status."


----------



## Smuff (Dec 17, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Oh shit. I forgot how perfect your country is.


Still didn't answer the question about private ownership of "assault" weapons did you ? My country might be a POS but we at least know the answer to THAT one.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ah yes, the rest of the world shines with their circlewanking over how horrible America is.
> 
> We're not perfect but to call us "fucking idiot yanks" as a whole is pretty fucking retarded.


 
Not as retarded as allowing individuals to own "assault" weapons, I'd suggest.

EDIT : 
I actually don't recall calling _all Americans_ fucking idiot yanks ? I just meant the 2nd amendment gun nuts who will still support the right of idiots like this twat at the school and the batman guy to own assault weapons in spite of the atrocities they then go ahead and commit with them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

Smuff said:


> Not as retarded as allowing individuals to own "assault" weapons, I'd suggest.


 
Not every American owns an assault weapon nor is every weapon an "assault" weapon.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 17, 2012)

We had this kid back at primary school, he was a nice guy, but weird as fuck. We always though: "if this was America, he would shoot every single one of us in the classroom"
I found it really weird, it's like a tradition in your country. It's so sad... 

on a side note, in others countries (like mine), the government uses this kind of episodes to justify themselves saying: _"see... you think our country is insecure?, america is worst"_
I hate politicians, specially if they are argentinians


----------



## Smuff (Dec 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Not every American owns an assault weapon nor is every weapon an "assault" weapon.


This is true - and kind of my point with the edit thing on the reply to your post ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

Smuff said:


> This is true - and kind of my point with the edit thing on the reply to your post ?


 
I didn't read the edit, my bad. For the record I agree and I don't think civilians should carry assault weapons. Handguns and hunting weapons at most.


----------



## nando (Dec 17, 2012)

i'm having a hard time thinking about how devastating this is for all the families affected, and with xmas coming up it probably feels even worse. i'm having a hard time getting in the spirit and i didn't lose a child like those families. this is beyond sad.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

We should only be allowed to carry muskets and powder bags.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

Eh originally I reported your post since I technically shouldn't remove posts based on their opinion content but your post was so fucking retarded I thought I'd do it myself.

EDIT: This was for totalnoob


----------



## totalnoob617 (Dec 17, 2012)

http://willyloman.wordpress.com/201...s-found-on-patsy-killed-no-one-but-the-patsy/


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

Tin-foil is quickly becoming hard to come by...  Maybe if I start investing in Reynolds now I can put my son through college.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sigh...another pretty bad shooting http://gbatemp.net/threads/four-fire-fighters-shot-2-dead-in-rochester-ny.339797/ and on christmas eve too......


----------

